#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-15
<rick_>  請問有人玩 過NAND嗎?
<xiaoyi> 这里是说中文的吗？
<xiaoyi> 中文社区不带劲儿啊
 * FlyB 請問大家有用過什麼比較好用的 SAN Share 軟體嗎？
<byonk> http://japanearthquake89.com
<tootoot> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-16
<pellaeon> http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/ 怎麼了？ 500 - Internal Server Error
<FourDollars> pellaeon: 硬碟空間用完了，管理者正在處理中。
<pellaeon> oh
<rick_> 好慘...nand read 只有 1mb/s
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-17
<Yikalu> hello
<rick_> hi
<Yikalu> is there any one knows yong lian ke ji?
<Yikalu> 咏联
<neoh> test
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-18
<HugoKuo_> 請教一個問題
<HugoKuo_> 當一台機器上如果使用bridge eth0 eth1 到br1 10.10.10.1 的話
<HugoKuo_> 那兩端的機器可以互相ping 到ㄇ
<zeroblock> 各位早安:D
<ChuSiang> good morning :P
<albert_> 好啊
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-19
<tcpct> atcho 有人见过这个人么
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-12
<ROBOT1024> 睡觉啦
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-14
<eason57> hellow
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-15
<Rayer> Anonymous OS….. 晚點把它port程安裝版好了
<Rayer> er
<Rayer> 抱歉錯貧
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-16
<shihwei> 有人在嗎
<shihwei> 有問題想請教各位大大
<shihwei> Hello
<shihwei> ？？
<Rayer1> 話說，EC2 micro plan T1免費到今年嗎？
<shihwei> 我使用 UNetbootin 製作 Ubuntu 11.10 USB 安裝隨身碟 他安裝畫面與光碟的安裝畫面有些許的不同
<shihwei> 各位大大也是如此嗎
<shihwei> 還是說各位大大有更好的解決方式
<Rayer1> 我是直接用server版 所以我也不知道你說的問題
<shihwei> 喔喔 謝謝你 ^^
<FourDollars> shihwei: 建議使用官方支援的 usb-creator-gtk 來做
<shihwei> 是說安裝Ubuntu  然後從裡面的 usb-creator-gtk 來做嗎
<shihwei> 如果說使用 Live CD 製作 USB 安裝隨身碟 需要有 Ubuntu iso 檔案嗎
<FourDollars> shihwei: 應該還是需要
<zhenbeiju> byonk, 
<zhenbeiju> 呼呼。。
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-17
<Rayer> join orzlib
<Rayer> sry
<zhenbeiju> 大家好～～ 
<mosesofmason> 你好
<zhenbeiju> 你好～
<mosesofmason> 好...
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason, 嘿嘿 你是台湾人吗～～
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 是火星人
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason,  哇
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason, 火星危险吗
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 比藍星安全多了
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason,  还有蓝星
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason,  蓝星是哪里
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 就是藍星人稱的地球
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason, 哦。。
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason, 你们吃饭吗
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 吃的噶
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason,  火星人吃什么呀
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 各種動物的噶
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason, 火星人长什么样子
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 兩個眼睛一個嘴巴
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason, 你们没有水，没有卫生纸怎么上厕所啊
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 有水的, 藍星人不知道
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason, 你们那里有美女吗，发个照片看看
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, http://fandomania.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/20-mars.jpg
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason,  哇～～
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason, 你们的美女好像人啊
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 人形是普遍存在的
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason, 你们那边那么大的温差是怎么解决的，环境污染呢，
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 我們已經適應了丫
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason,  环境污染，
<zhenbeiju> 能源问题
<zhenbeiju> 财政危机呢。
<zhenbeiju> 你们不知道地球很危险吗
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 沒有財政的
<zhenbeiju> 那怎么交易
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 那麼我們將殖民藍星
<zhenbeiju> 额。。。 你们能适应地球吗，地球很恐怖的
<zhenbeiju> 地球就要2012了，你们不怕吗
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 正在適應中呢
<zhenbeiju> 呼呼。。地球人会吃人，恐吓，压榨，欺骗，偷盗，你们的
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 我們的科技比藍星人先進 w
<zhenbeiju> 跟科技没关系，跟战略有关系
<zhenbeiju> 地球上有最先进的政治和金融，， 
<zhenbeiju> 你们过来就悲剧了
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 我們潛伏在藍星已經很久了哦, 也許你身邊就有哦
<zhenbeiju> :-)
<zhenbeiju> 是吗，，
<zhenbeiju> 呼呼。。。
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 是的呢
<zhenbeiju> 你们的美女介绍一个给我呀。。
<zhenbeiju> 想找个女朋友
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 既然是潛伏, 那就是不能暴露身份的丫
<zhenbeiju> 没事啊，不告诉别人就好了
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 不可以的
<zhenbeiju> 好麻烦
<zhenbeiju> 对了，你们怎么交流啊
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, 用火星語啊
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason, 想起来了 你们是非主流
<mosesofmason> zhenbeiju, :-o
<zhenbeiju> mosesofmason,  嘿嘿 。。 下线了
<BlueT_> mosesofmason: XDDDD
<mosesofmason> BlueT_ ^____________^
<BlueT_> 還沒睡呀？
 * mosesofmason :-O
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-12
<Jesta> hello
<Guest65519> 各位好
<Guest65519> 我想請教關於vimrc的問題
<Guest65519> 有人知道set diffopt=filler,context:4的意義是什麼嗎?
<Guest65519> 我google之後，大致了解他會比較前後4行的內文
<Guest65519> 但是filler的意義我不了解
<zhenbeiju> byonk, ~~
<byonk> @@
<zhenbeiju> 哈哈~~
<zhenbeiju> 为什么你一直在线~
<byonk> 有嗎
<zhenbeiju> 好像是~
<byonk> 剛好 你上線 我也剛好在線
<zhenbeiju> 刚好吧~
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  你是程序员吗
<byonk> 比業餘還要業餘  比小學生還不如 一點程度都沒有的小蛇
<zhenbeiju> 额..
<zhenbeiju> 那你为什么一直在线~~
<zhenbeiju> 你用android手机吗~
<byonk> 因為愛 所以在線
<byonk> 沒有 android手機
<zhenbeiju> ...........
<zhenbeiju> 你的理由好伟大.
<zhenbeiju> 我是说 你在用  android系统的手机....
<zhenbeiju> byonk, ~~
<byonk> 我沒有 android系统的手機
<zhenbeiju> 哦
<zhenbeiju> 呼呼~~
<zhenbeiju> 我要弄一个android上面的irc
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-13
<xxx> hello
<xxx> have anybody can help me?
<xxx> i want download the Driver for ubuntu
<xxx> but i'm first use this so i'm stupi in it
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-16
<clive819> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-10
<tata> 請問有人知道DIYbio的IRC channel嗎
<tata> 再請問這裡有人嗎
<tata> what is your topics?
<tata> is there somebody here?
<tata> anyone here?
<herobrinewu> 安安
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-12
<Jack-Zhang> 有人可以帮忙看一下网络问题吗?
<Jack-Zhang> 我的电脑装了两个系统 一个是win7 一个是ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Jack-Zhang> win7 下可以正常使用ipv6 但ubuntu不可以
<Jack-Zhang> 发现ubuntu与win7同样都有很多个ipv6 的地址 两个以2001开头 另外两个以2043开头
<Jack-Zhang> win7 可以ping通 ipv6.google.com
<Jack-Zhang> 但ubuntu不可以
<komugi> 我想要用rtorrent下載中文的torrent.. 但是在rutorrent,檔案名都顯示為 "???"
<komugi> 要怎麼修呢?
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-13
<Jack-Zhang> 我今天测试了一下 当我在不同的电脑同样的网络用完sudo dhclient -6 eth0  它就开始无法ping通ipv6的网络l 我该怎样修复呢?
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-14
<ky099> .
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-15
<Guest54638> ÓÐûÓÐÈË£¿
<Guest54638> kubuntuÎȶ¨Âð£¿
#ubuntu-tw 2016-03-14
<yyg> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2016-03-15
<dep> hellow
#ubuntu-tw 2016-03-17
<darkduke> 沒人?
<darkduke> 大臺灣就沒人討論ubuntu嗎?
<OMGOMG> 完全没有
<darkduke> omg!
#ubuntu-tw 2018-03-15
<wnstgr> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<wnstgr> PHLin kaxing AceLan woodrowshen a0000778 RJHsiao BestSteve NewCliCker AndrewLee gaod wcpan Hellosun tai271828 felixonmars sinxccc KylinWu cswang BlueT_ cibs komugi ko_lo ubuntulog rich1iu n5mPoor nyli MLChen_ exc3pt1on chihchun_afk StanleyHsiao_ FourDollars czchen clode___________ macjack DreamerC tsung YChao_
#ubuntu-tw 2019-03-12
<hihi> hi
<hihi> 可以打中 文嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2019-03-16
<GTA5> 雅蔑鲽
#ubuntu-tw 2020-03-13
<Pygriaaf> 有人嗎？
<Pygriaaf> 你們好
